# Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?



## fantazia (10. Februar 2010)

Moin,

immer mehr und mehr fällt auf das im Karpfenbereich nix mehr los ist.Die Leute die Plan haben schreiben meist schon garnix mehr oder sind in anderen Foren aktiv.Dafür wird immer fleißig von Leuten gepostet die eigentlich garkein Plan haben so nach dem Motto hauptsache mal was geschrieben.Das war früher mal anders heute sind 90% der Post eigentlich total überflüssig und beruhen leider so gut wie nie auf eigenen Erfahrungen sondern da mal was gehört und hier weitergelabert#d.Das ist echt anstrengend und bringt doch niemanden was oder?Ich mein jeder hat mal klein angefangen aber dann muss man auch nicht zu jedem Thema was posten man merkt eh ganz schnell wer Plan hat und wer nur nachlabert.


Und was mir in letzter Zeit hier noch negativ auffällt sind Vorurteile gegen die Boiliefischer.Von wegen sie spannen den ganzen See ab und fischen grundsätzlich mindestens in 200-300 Meter Entfernung.Gefüttert wird in Massen und das natürlich ohne jeglichen Verstand.Das teure Tackle ist eh nur Schwanzersatz.Das sind nur paar der typischen Vorurteile die man hier immer wieder liest.


Komischerweise kommen diese Vorurteile meist von der älteren Generation oder von Leuten die nur mal gehört haben aber sich selber mit diesem Thema nie richtig beschäftigt haben geschweige denn mal richtig mit Boilies gefischt haben.
Muss das denn sein?Muss man immer alles andere neue schlecht machen ohne überhaupt Plan davon zu haben?Ich denke nicht.


So das musste einfach mal raus|supergri.



Mfg Olli


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> immer mehr und mehr fällt auf das im Karpfenbereich nix mehr los ist.


Öhöm... Könnte es evtl. daran liegen, dass es FEBRUAR ist? |kopfkrat  :q


Also neben der totalen Out-off-season-Situation kommt noch die Winterdepression oben drauf... das Niveau leidet in den letztes Wochen insgesamt etwas. Ich würd mir da nicht allzu viele Sorgen machen und einfach mal bis Mai abwarten.


----------



## colognecarp (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Ich seh das nicht so, hier ist schon genug los. Duch die ganzen rookies ist hier doch richtig leben drin, manchmal mehr als in den anderen Boards.
Es ist nun einmal so dass das ein Allgemeines Board ist und kein reines Karpfenboard, da muss man mit Fragen rechnen die von Anfängern gestellt werden.


----------



## punkarpfen (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Eigendlich gilt: Winterzeit ist Forenzeit.
Ich denke es liegt auch daran, dass es kaum Themen gibt, wo man sich die Köpfe heißdiskutieren kann. Bei einem Thread ala "Welches ist die beste Karpfenrute bis 50 Euro?" ist das kaum möglich. Ich lese schon noch regelmäßig die Überschriften; schreiben tue ich aber weitaus weniger, als noch vor ein paar Monaten.


----------



## Spinnfisch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Eigendlich gilt: Winterzeit ist Forenzeit.
> Ich denke es liegt auch daran, dass es kaum Themen gibt, wo man sich die Köpfe heißdiskutieren kann. Bei einem Thread ala "Welches ist die beste Karpfenrute bis 50 Euro?" ist das kaum möglich. Ich lese schon noch regelmäßig die Überschriften; schreiben tue ich aber weitaus weniger, als noch vor ein paar Monaten.


mir gehts genauso


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

ich habe so das gefühl ohne internet könnten manche leute gar keine montage machen oder liege ich da falsch??

jeder jugentliche sieht gleich die bigis auf den zeitschriften,internet, sofort gehts ins karpfenangeln ist auch nicht schwer.

karpfen ruten kaufen,pod, dann ne murmel dran und raus mit.

wen nix geht geht man ins net fragt warum nix geht, dan beckommt man die antwort und fischt nach diesem prinzip.

selber testen /ausprobieren fehlanzeige für alles muss man gleich ein therad auf machen .

ich hab alles von klein auf gelernt stippen,feedern,posen fischen ,futter selber machen u.s.w. auf diese erkentnisse kann man meiner meinung auf bauen und sich spezialesieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> immer mehr und mehr fällt auf das im Karpfenbereich nix mehr los ist.Die Leute die Plan haben schreiben meist schon garnix mehr oder sind in anderen Foren aktiv.



Na da leg ich jetzt mal heftigst Widerspruch ein.

Vielleicht ist Dir das hier 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171655

und das hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174465

bisher entgangen ???

Die Jungs haben Ahnung und lassen andere auch daran teilhaben. Die machen sich da richtig Mühe und wenn ich mich nicht irre, kommt bald die Februarausgabe.

Und die Klicks zeigen auch, dass da heftig gelesen wird. Gut, es könnten ein paar positive Kommentare mehr sein, dass freut die Verfasser sicher auch und motiviert zum weitermachen, aber gut.

Abgesehen von der Arbeit, haben sie aber noch was ganz anderes gemacht. Nämlich anstatt zu warten, dass irgendwer was macht, haben sie die Sache in die Hand genommen und was umgesetzt. Und genau das ist es doch, was ein Forum belebt. 

Und wenn man sich die Mühe macht insbesondere mal das Thema Strategie zu lesen, wird man auch feststellen, dass wirkliches Karpfenangeln was anderes ist, als tonnenweise Boilies zu verklappen und ganze Gewässer abzuspannen.

Und jeder, also auch Du Olli, kann in den oben genannten und den folgenden Themen seinen Senf dazugeben. Du bist doch auch nicht der Dümmste was Karpfenangeln angeht und könntest auch selbst wertvolle Beiträge liefern. Was hindert Dich ??


Was mich betrifft, finde ich die Aktionen von den Jungs jedenfalls Klasse. Da macht es auch Spass mitzulesen und zu moderieren. Und wenn ein wirkliches Interesse am Karpfenforum besteht, dann wird hier auch entsprechend moderiert. 

Es ist noch ein zartes Pflänzchen, was bisher nur von einigen wenigen gegossen wird. Ich werde meinen Teil dazu beitragen, das Karpfenforum von plumpen Nörgeleien freizuhalten. 
Das heißt nicht, dass kritische Fragen verdrängt  oder ungeliebte Themen unterdrückt werden. Reine Störfeuer werden jedenfalls zukünftig gelöscht und mit kritischen Fragen können sich die Karpfenangler gut selbst auseinandersetzen. 
Das wird auch nicht von heut auf morgen alles prima sein, sondern schon seine Zeit dauern. Aber jeder Karpfenangler hat die Chance, mit seinen Beiträgen zu helfen.

Last not least, aber ganz wichtig.

Wir sind und werden niemals ein reines Profi - Karpfenforum sein. Hier werden auch zukünftig Einsteiger und Jugendliche posten dürfen. Und so werden wir uns ganz sicher auch in Zukunft mit wiederholten Fragestellungen beschäftigen und manch überflüssigen oder unprofessionellen Kommentar lesen.
Das ist einfach so. 
Es gibt aber keinen Grund, warum Anfänger und Profis nicht friedlich nebeneinander existieren können.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Und um das vorher von mir geschriebene zu bekräftigen, habe ich einige postings entfernt.
Nehmt mir das nicht übel, aber hier soll nicht über Sinn und Unsinn des Karpfenangelns diskutiert werden, sondern über die Beteiligung in diesem Forum. Und da finde ich, sollten die am Karpfenangeln interessierten unter sich bleiben.


----------



## Domi-2 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ich habe so das gefühl ohne internet könnten manche leute gar keine montage machen oder liege ich da falsch??
> 
> jeder jugentliche sieht gleich die bigis auf den zeitschriften,internet, sofort gehts ins karpfenangeln ist auch nicht schwer.
> 
> ...



Huhu Carphunter,
ich bin ganz deiner Meinung. Ich habe auch erst mit dem Stippen angefangen und dann hab ich mich immer weiter gebildet sprich Feedern und Posen angeln. Ich habe auch sogar an Seminaren mit gemacht (bei einem aus dem Zamataro Team und beim Robin Illner) um was über die Art und Weise des Futters bzw. Futterzusammenstellung zu erfahren. Natürlich hab ich auch sehr viel selber gemacht und probiert.
Ich bin aber auch beim Karpfen angeln hängen geblieben und es rockt auch sehr. 
Dieses Jahr werd ich auch mal prob. Murmeln selber zu machen um mal zu sehen wie fängig diese sind. Ich hätte auch schon viel früher damit angefangen, aber bei mir fehlt halt die Zeit (Berufswegen) um sie selber zu machen. Jedoch werde ich mir dieses Jahr die Zeit einfach nehmen. 
Ab nächsten Monat geht es los und nen probe rollen hab ich auch schon hinter mir. Sind echt klasse geworden. Bin nur mal gespannt ob sie auch fängig sind.
Na ja und ich denke mal der Winter trägt auch dazu das die Karpfen Angler recht ruhig sind. Das sind die Carps ja uch im Winter.

Gruß Domi


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Zu den erneut gelöschten Beiträgen


Nein, hier geht es vordergründig um die Beteiligung im Karpfenforum. Der TE bemerkt, nicht ganz zu unrecht, dass fachlich kompetente Beiträge in einem Mißverhältnis zu ( nicht selten unprofessionellen ) kritischen Äußerungen stehen.

Das ist das Thema, und nicht ob und in welcher Form Karpfenangeln gut oder schlecht ist.


----------



## allrounder11 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Ich bin auch der Meinung das deutlich weniger los ist, wie noch vor 3-4 Monaten.

Oft habe ich aber auch keine Lust mehr zu antworten.

Weil sich die Threads 1000-Fach wiederholen.



Ich hoffe das gibt sich wieder, wenn es in richtung Frühjahr geht.


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung das deutlich weniger los ist, wie noch vor 3-4 Monaten.
> 
> Oft habe ich aber auch keine Lust mehr zu antworten.
> 
> ...



Es zwingt dich ja auch Niemand auf ein ``1000-Fach Wiederholtes Thema `` zu antworten.

Man wird nicht aus dem Board geschmissen nur weil man Pro Tag nicht auf 100 Beitraege kommt.

Wer auch noch auf die zum 1000 male gestellte Frage antwortet,dabei Sachlich bleibt,mit Verstand Antwortet und Als I-Tueppfelchen auch noch ein bisschen auf Zeichensetzung und Rechtschreibung achtet. Der wird auch ein Positives Feedback bekommen.

Es bleibt jedem Selbst ueberlassen auf Fragen zu antworten.

Wer angepisst ist, weil sich immer wieder die gleichen Fragen wiederholen,der ignoriert den Fred und feddich.

Wie oben schon gesagt ist es echt oftmals so, das genau in diesen Thread`s oftmals Beitraege gepostet werden die aus 3 Worten bestehen.., ihr wisst was ich meine.
Das Hilft keinem . 

Die Post`s kann man sich dann auch direkt Sparen.


----------



## tarpoon (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

naja, wie ralle schon sagt, es liegt doch an uns was aus dem board wird. genug user sind jeden tag online...


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Ja, das waren noch Zeiten, als @Pilkman und @Geraetefetischist hier wirklich hochgradig kompetente Stellungnahmen abgaben ..
Frage mich manchmal, wo die abgeblieben sind ?


----------



## fantazia (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ja, das waren noch Zeiten, als @Pilkman und @Geraetefetischist hier wirklich hochgradig kompetente Stellungnahmen abgaben ..
> Frage mich manchmal, wo die abgeblieben sind ?


Also Pilkman ist hier aktiv http://www.karpfen-spezial.de/index.php


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Nochmal, lasst bitte den allgemeinen Senf. Hier geht es um die Beteiligung im Karpfenforum.

Es wäre z.B. nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr mal schreibt, was genau ( Themen ) Ihr vermisst.


----------



## crossfire (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nochmal, lasst bitte den allgemeinen Senf. Hier geht es um die Beteiligung im Karpfenforum.
> 
> Es wäre z.B. nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr mal schreibt, was genau ( Themen ) Ihr vermisst.




An Themen vermiss ich hier nicht viel nur werden hier oft Diskusionen ins Negative gezogen ,was in reinen Karpfenforen halt das Gegenteil ist.Und gerade in solchen Diskusionen erkennt man die richtig guten User die was aufm Kasten haben.
Nur mal so als Anmerkung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> An Themen vermiss ich hier nicht viel nur werden hier oft Diskusionen ins Negative gezogen ,was in reinen Karpfenforen halt das Gegenteil ist.Und gerade in solchen Diskusionen erkennt man die richtig guten User die was aufm Kasten haben.
> Nur mal so als Anmerkung.




Das ist keine Anmerkung, sondern konstruktive Kritik. Und die ist immer willkommen. 

Wie bereits gesagt wird es hier auch weiterhin kontroverse Diskussionen geben. Die gibt es ja sicher auch in reinen Karpfenforen. Und die sind auch gut und nützlich.
Gezielt zum Stänkern abgesetzte Störfeuer werden zukünftig hier nicht mehr geduldet. 
Allerdings ist es nicht immer einfach, da eine Unterscheidung zu finden, aber wir werden uns bemühen.


----------



## Lenzibald (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Servus.@Ralle24   Kannst du mir bitte erkären warum du meine Beiträge löscht. Ich habe nur ehrliche Antworten gegeben. Nummer 4 haste auch nicht gelöscht. Finde es schon komisch wen ein Mod Sachen löscht nur weil sie ihm nicht passen.
MfG
Lenzi
Kannst mich ruhig Sperren oder Verwarnen wenn dir meine Meinung nicht ins konzept passt.
Ps: Falls ich jetzt gesperrt werde möchte ich mich von den Leuten die mich kenn schon mal verabschieden.
Lenzi


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Ps: Falls ich jetzt gesperrt werde möchte ich mich von den Leuten die mich kenn schon mal verabschieden.
> Lenzi




Quark.

Ich habe es mehrfach geschrieben, es geht um die Beteiligung im Karpfenforum, nicht ums angeln an sich. 
Das Thema ist wichtig, finde ich, und da sollte man nicht abschweifen.

Nr.4 hab ich übersehen, danke für den Hinweis. 

Ansonsten bitte per PN


----------



## daci7 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

hmm mir ist in der letzten zeit nur der carp-talk aus der karpfenecke aufgefallen, und der war ja mal ausgesprochen interessant, informativ und sauber geschrieben.

ansonsten ist im karpfenforum momentan genausoviel los wie in den anderen foren, weil einfach wenig leute bei dem wetter am wasser sind.
und karpfenangler sind da vileicht sogar ein wenig mehr betroffen, wer will schon jetz campen :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



daci7 schrieb:


> hmm mir ist in der letzten zeit nur der carp-talk aus der karpfenecke aufgefallen, und der war ja mal ausgesprochen interessant, informativ und sauber geschrieben.



Genau. Und das ist der Stil den wir hier zukünftig fördern wollen. Das geht aber nicht nur auf den Schultern von wenigen, da sind alle gefragt.


----------



## allrounder11 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau. Und das ist der Stil den wir hier zukünftig fördern wollen. Das geht aber nicht nur auf den Schultern von wenigen, da sind alle gefragt.


 

Da muss ich wiedersprechen.

Die meisten User hier sind nicht in der Lage, so einen post zu schreiben, geschweige denn das Fachwissen dazu haben.


Was mir momentan noch einfällt, die TE's sind oft nicht in der Lage eine überschrift aussagekräftig zu gestalten.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Da kann ich dem "Allrounder" nur zustimmen!!! Und wie andere schon gesagt haben... Es ist Winter!! Von der Sache aus wird es da ruhiger...

Eines ist mir in der Vergangenheit aufgefallen: der Begriff "Boardsuche" wird in letzter Zeit häufig angewendet. Meistens hat ein relativ unerfahrener User einen Beitrag verfasst, dessen Thema es schon einige Male gab und dann noch ein paar nährere Infos nicht dazugeschrieben... Auch ich habe dann schonmal auf die Boardsuche aufmerksam gemacht. 
Es ergibt sich aber ein Problem daraus: ein Forum lebt nur durch seine User und deren Beiträge. Bedingt durch die Größe des AB findet man zu jedem Thema schon vorhandene Beiträge.
Also melden sich nur noch die User an, verwenden die Boardsuche, lesen die gewünschten Beiträge und das war es...
Es ist eine Zwickmühle, aber was ist euch/uns lieber?

Die mit Absicht verstümmelte Rechtschreibung und die geistlosen Kommentare einiger User stören mich viel gewaltiger.
Besonders erinnere mich da an eine "Eimer-Diskusion" und die Erinnerungen werden daran ja in verschiedenen Beiträgen auch noch immer wach gehalten.
Auch wenn es um Geräte-Tips geht, kommen immer wieder mal Beiträge die keinerlei Erklärung beinhalten, sondern nur die Aussage wie "...totaler Schrott..." usw usw. 
Wenn man dann aber mal genauer nachfragt ob dieser Benutzer genau diesen Ausrüstungsgegenstand schon ausreichend getestet hat....
Die Antwort fällt nicht schwer zu erraten.

Im Bezug auf die mit Absicht verstümmelte Rechtschreibung habe ich hier ein Beispiel, wo ich als "älteres Semster" meine Probleme hatte den Beitrag zu verstehen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176803

Ich habe zwei Bekannte, die hier als Benutzer nicht mehr aktiv sind, weil ihnen die dummen Kommentare und die Sprachform einiger User nicht mehr gefallen und diese Überhand genommen haben.
Vor allem wenn dann noch gesagt wird, das sei halt die Sprache der heutigen Zeit und in Mode.
Seit die Hip Hop Welle aus den USA übergeschwappt ist, scheinen viele zu denken, so zu reden oder schreiben sei cool...
Komischweise gibt es kein Volk auf der Erde (bis auf uns und die Amis) die mit voller Absicht ihre Sprache so verhunzen.

Nur mal zur Info: Stolz auf die deutsche Sprache und Kultur zu sein, bedeutet nicht, das man politisch im rechten Fahrwasser unterwegs ist.

Ein Rechtschreibfehler kann jedem passieren, aber dafür gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, den eigenen Beitrag zu berichtigen ("editieren")

Ich treibe mich noch auf drei reinen Karpfenforen rum, da sind die Beiträge/Antworten zum Teil besser geschrieben. Sicherlich gibt es da auch einige Sachen zu kritisieren - aber es gibt bei weitem nicht so viele Beiträge, die ohne jedes Satzzeichen oder Absatz geschrieben sind. 
Ich denke mal, das sich hier im Karpfenforum viele jüngere Karpfenangler rumtreiben, die dann irgendwann auch merken, das es noch was anderes gibt.
Das soll jetzt nicht negativ gegen das AB sein, ich bin ja als "alter Sack" auch noch hier. Ich versuche halt, durch  sachliche Beiträge in gewissem Sinne ein Vorbild zu sein. Klappt zwar nicht immer, bin ja auch nur ein Mensch. Klingt jetzt zwar überheblich, ist aber nicht so gemeint.

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel, wie ein Angelfreund und ich das Problem mit der Rechtschreibung gelöst haben. Einer der Gründe war, das wir zwei User haben, die Legastenie bzw. eine "Leseschwäche" haben. In Absprache mit denen wurden die Forenregeln auf unserem Board geändert.

Auzug aus den Forenregeln:

*"...Wir haben mit viel Arbeit die gesamten Beiträge / Berichte überarbeitet und dabei einige an Schreibfehlern entfernt und berichtigt.
Daher werden ab sofort nur noch Beiträge / Berichte angenommen, die eine ordentliche Rechtschreibung aufweisen. Alle anderen Beiträge / Berichte werden wieder gelöscht, in sofern sie nicht vom Verfasser berichtigt werden.
Bitte achtet daher auf Satzzeichen und Groß-Kleinschreibung.

Wir haben vollstes Verständnis für User, die eine Rechtschreibschwäche haben und sichern ihnen unsere Hilfe zu. Dazu einfach eine PN an die beiden Moderatoren dieses Threads. Selbstverständlich werden wir das vertraulich behandeln.

Schreibfehler können jedem passieren, aber ganze Beiträge und Berichte die ausschließlich "klein geschrieben" sind, lesen sich nur schwer und sehen auch nicht sonderlich gut aus. Diese Beiträge werden ab sofort kommentarlos gelöscht*..."


Auf Cipro.de gibt es im Moment einen Thread, der eigentlich über die Suche nach einem "Scene-Unwort" handeln sollte. Mittlerweile geht es da aber auch um die Verunglimpfung der deutschen Spache.

http://www.cipro.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=41648&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Naja, wenn ich dran denke über 2,7 Mio. Beiträge auf Rächtschreipunk zu durchforsten und das bei ca. 1.200 neuen Beiträgen täglich, die noch dazu kommen - da denk ich dann lieber nicht dran...

Sowas geht nur in kleineren Foren..


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

@allrounder und asphaltmonster

Ihr schildert kein AB-Problem, sondern ein gesellschaftliches. 
In einem Forum mit über 80.000 Usern lässt sich das kaum steuern. Und wir haben auch keinen Bildungsauftrag. 
Und das ist auch keine Sache des Karpfenforums, sondern betrifft alle Unterforen des AB. 
Davon ab, fallen solche Dinge natürlich auf, sind aber in keinem Fall überwiegend. 
Zum Glück kann ja jeder selektieren, was er liest und worauf er antwortet. Ich seh das jedenfalls nicht als großes Problem.
In gar keinem Fall aber werden wir Leute, die eine Rechtschreibschwäche haben, oder deren Muttersprache nicht Deutsch ist, in irgendeiner Form einschränken oder gar verbannen. Und Hilfe bekommt jeder, sofern wir dazu in der Lage sind.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In gar keinem Fall aber werden wir Leute, die eine Rechtschreibschwäche haben, oder deren Muttersprache nicht Deutsch ist, in irgendeiner Form einschränken oder gar verbannen. Und Hilfe bekommt jeder, sofern wir dazu in der Lage sind.



Machen wir ja auch nicht... Wie gesagt, in Rückspache mit diesen beiden Usern wurden die Regeln geändert, da es nach deren Aussage es ihnen dann einfacher fällt die Artikel zu lesen.
Und diesen beiden helfen wir natürlich bzw. sie nutzen Rechtschreibprogramme.

Sicherlich kann man bei einem Forum dieser Größe vom AB nicht alles durchforsten... bei uns geht das, wir sind SEHR winzig im Gegensatz zum AB...:c Und regional dazu noch begrenzt...


----------



## colognecarp (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Ich hab garnicht so viel zu stänkeren, das einzige was mich nervt sind die wöchentlichen Ruten und Rollen Threats wo es immer um die selben Produkte geht.
Das Ab ist halt das was das Ab nun einmal ist, die besagte Angelprominenz ich nenn sie mal so befindet sich nicht hier, und das ist auch gut so ! 

Auf den Karpfenboards geht es mir manchmal etwas zu hoch her, man schreibt dort viel mit leuten die von Baitfirmen gesponsert werden was ja mitlerweile schon jeder zweite ist der ewas länger auf Karpfen fischt, halt mit der besagten Angelprominenz. Stichwort carpers community "Schwere kost das Board" da hat man kaum eine Chance als Anfänger mit zu schreiben weil schon ein Gewisses maas an Erfahrung vorausgesetzt wird, wenn man das nicht hat kommt von denen auch offt nutz mal die Sufu und Google gibts auch, oder es gibt einfach keine Antwort mehr. Die alten Hunde lassen sich nämlich auch nicht immer aus der Reserve locken, grade bei den unglücklich gestellten Fragen.

Das Ab deckt eine Nische ab die in seiner Funktion super Funktioniert, und zwar Anfängern die Dümmsten fragen stellen zu lassen, was wichtig ist, damit man einen Einstieg findet und lernen kann ! 
Natürlich gibt es dann User die in andere Foren überwanderen, was sich aber wohl kaum verhindern lässt, es sein denn man ändert die Struktur vom Board und Spezialisiert es auf einen Zielfisch, in unserem Fall wäre es dann ein Karpfenboard, das ist ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.

Ich hab hier im Angelboard schon viele Bekannschaften und Freundschaften geschloßen die über das Board hinaus gehen, ich für meinen Teil komme hier gut zurecht, aber ich gehöre auch nicht zur Prominenz :q


----------



## Bassey (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich dran denke über 2,7 Mio. Beiträge auf Rächtschreipunk zu durchforsten und das bei ca. 1.200 neuen Beiträgen täglich, die noch dazu kommen - da denk ich dann lieber nicht dran...



Wenn du mich dafür bezahlst, dann werde ich dies mit Verlaub mit der Sonne aus meinem Rektum scheinend tun! :vik:

Ansonsten bleibt mir zu sagen, ich hielt mich gerade aus dem Karpfenbereich hier fern, zu Fachlich, zu Chinesisch... Aber nun interessiert mich das Thema und ich schreibe und löchere euch gern mit Fragen und bin wirklich dankbar für Antworten die mir helfen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ansonsten bleibt mir zu sagen, ich hielt mich gerade aus dem Karpfenbereich hier fern, zu Fachlich, zu Chinesisch... Aber nun interessiert mich das Thema und ich schreibe und löchere euch gern mit Fragen und bin wirklich dankbar für Antworten die mir helfen



Siehste, wieder was gelernt - und zwar über das anfüttern.. hat bei dir prima geklappt.:q


----------



## j4ni (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Rose is a rose is a rose is a rose...und egal wie viel man über eine Rose schreibt eine Rose wird immer eine Rose bleiben. Da spielt es auch keine Rolle ob eine Rose nun mit den richtigen oder mit den falschen Worten beschrieben wird! Der Rose ist's egal und sie bleibt: Eine Rose.

Wie alt mag das Angeln sein? Wie lange gibt es schon das spezialisierte Karpfenangeln? Ab wann kann man vom Internet sprechen? Und wann ist dieses Netzwerk zum allgemein Gut geworden in dem jeder ohne Prüfung auf Eignung und Befähigung zu den Massen sprechen darf? Früher (ach Früher seufzs) bedurfte es für das Sprechen zu den Massen wenigsten noch einen großen Balkon, wahlweise ein (tatsächliches, reales, festes, anfass- und betrettbares) Forum...Das Anglerboard gibt es jetzt schon wie lange? Seit 2000? Länger? Und seit wann ist es ein Massenprodukt geworden? So September 2004 wo es zum ersten Mal im Schnitt über 1000 Beiträge pro Tag waren! Pro Tag, dass muss man mal sacken lassen! 

Und dieser Zeit, auch wenn es hart klingt, ist alles schon gesagt worden. Und nicht einfach nur alles, sondern ALLES. Jede Idee, jede Neuerung, jede blöde Frage und jede gute Antwort. Sei es in diesem Forum, an der Theke, auf einer Messe, in den Vereinssitzungen. Wer kauft sich den heutzutage noch eine Angelzeitung um dann darin etwas NEUES zu lesen? Wenn man Glück hat findet man etwas interessantes, was in seltenen Fällen auch noch gut geschrieben ist. Man kann sich aber sicher sein, dass irgendwo jemand der den selben Artikel liest, grummelt: „hummbl, hummbl früher schon gemacht grummel hmm alter Hut...“ Auf wie viel verschiedene Arten kann man einen Fisch wohl fangen?

Natürlich lebt ein Forum von seinen Usern und es ist uns selbst überlassen was wir daraus machen, aber letztlich ist ein Forum dieser Größe ein mehr oder weniger unkontrollierbarer Moloch an Informationen und Usern der sich selbst erhält. Selbst wenn, und DOK möge das verhüten, nur noch die „guten User“ schreiben dürfen, würde ohne das man es verhindern kann irgendwann irgendjemand daher kommen und schreiben „Früher war alles besser!“. Das ist so normal, dass man fast von einem Naturgesetz der Internetforen sprechen kann. Ich habe es selber auch schon öfters getan, so oft sogar, dass ich einfach nur einen alten Text von mir hätte hier in den Thread kopieren können, das wäre aber langweilig. Auch wenn es den wenigsten auffallen würde, mir wäre es langweilig, denn, falls DAS bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte, ich habe Spass am schreiben. Wenn ich das nicht hätte, würde ich es einfach lassen. Ich hätte mehr Zeit, ihr müßtet weniger sich wiederholendes Gesülze lesen, die Welt wäre ein bessere Ort.

Früher war alles besser! Ich denke dieser Ansatz wird zusammen mit dem Urknall entstanden sein. Direkt nach dem Big Bang werden wohl einige frische Atome gedacht haben "Hey! Früher war es hier aber ruhiger und mehr Platz!?! Wo ist nur die gute alte Zeit hin?" Das oftmals die rosarote Brille das vergangene hoch stilisiert und vergangen schlechte Zeiten einfach ausblendet ist hinlänglich bekannt. Meist ist es ein "schlechter" Ist-zustand, der einen nostalgisch auf alte Zeiten blicken läßt. Und hier steckt das verborgene Fünkchen Wahrheit: früher war nicht alles besser, viel mehr war es früher nicht ganz so schlecht.

Gut, schlecht, besser, schlechter all das liegt oft einzig im Auge des Betrachters. Was für den einen schlecht ist, ist für den anderen gut. Jeder zieht aus Berichten, Fragen, Antworten andere Informationen und verwertet die für sich anders...gerade in einem „unspezifischen Board“ kommen da schon viele Interessen, Fragen und Wissensgrundlagen zusammen. Wenn man sich aber die Rosinen raus pickt und gezielt einige Themen einfach umliest kommt man ganz gut zurecht finde ich, mittlerweile.

Früher war aber auch vieles besonders hinsichtlich des spezialisierten Karpfenangelns tatsächlich neu für die meisten User und davor schon für die Angler am Wasser. Es war eine wunderbare, scheinbar unentdeckte Nischenwelt über die man sich per Brief ausgetauscht hat! Eine gekochte Teigkugel? WAS?!? Am Haar, wie am Haar? Ich habe damals dankend abgelehnt und mich mit weitaus wichtigeren Sachen wie Skaten und Mädchen auseinander gesetzt und Nachtangeln war einfach eine tolle Gelegenheit zum Zelten und Bier zu trinken. Ist es heute allerdings auch noch 

Was die achso gelobten Fachforen angeht, das muss jeder selber wissen und auch da gilt: Spass ist was ihr daraus macht! Ich kenne einige User die sich erst hier und mittlerweile auch da abgemeldet haben. Die allerdings auch hier noch so manches Mal lesen, nicht wahr? |wavey:
Auch dort kann man aber nur soviel aus dem Forum rausholen wie man rein steckt und der Anteil an Idioten und Spinnern ist denke ich in etwa gleich wie hier  Das meine ich im positiven wie im negativen Sinne. Ich habe mich bei einigen wieder abgemeldet, da mir das ganze Szenegelaber auf den Senkel gegangen ist und gefühlt jede Woche entweder eine Rekordfisch oder Sponsorwechselgeschichte zu dem ewig gleichen Gekeife geführt hatte. Wobei ich das Szenegelaber eigentlich mag, nur wenn dann jeder meint nochmal wieder Gerüchte, Halbwahrheiten und schlichtweg Lügen oben drauf zupacken, dann wird es doch bitter.

Im übrigen ist die angesprochene „Prominenz“ oder die bekannten Angler (/aus den Beiträgen die Ralle gelöscht hat...) auch auf den Boards eher selten bis kaum zu gegen. Allerdings dürfte da die Frage erlaubt sein was denn einen Bekannten oder Profi ausmacht und wer da drunter fällt. Soweit ich informiert bin, muss da keine Prüfung für abgelegt werden und einige Beiträge in den Magazinen, sowie einige der Menschen die auf den Messen in Team- oder Sponsorklamotten stecken sprechen da auch Bände! Darüber hinaus gibt es auch noch „Internetpromis“ also sehr bekannte und geschätze User, die aber auch mal mehr mal weniger aktiv und informativ sind. Und auch wenn es durch die Nicks oft schwer zu erkennen ist, so finden sich bestimmt auch hier Prominente...

Irgendwie muss ich gerade an den Oldschool-Abschiebe-Thread auf carp.de denken, da geht es dann nachher auch nur noch darum, dass es früher besser war und die ganzen alten, erfahrenen Hasen nichts mehr schreiben...eine Rose ist eben ein Rose!

Und was die Rechtschreibung oder den richtigen Sprachgebrauch geht, so muss man doch zwei grundsätzliche Dinge beachten: Zum einen ist Sprache etwas lebendiges und strebt nach Vereinfachung. Sprache kann man nicht normieren und die oft zitierte Deutsche Rechtschreibung ist eine Momentaufnahme und ein Konstrukt. Und zum anderen befinden wir uns, bildlich gesprochen, hier auf einem Internet Message Board, was an sich schon eine Nische ist – oder zumindest einmal war und dazu noch eines was sich mit Angeln auseinander setzt, was wohl eine Nische par excellence ist und somit ist die verwendete Sprache auch hinsichtlich Form und Wortwahl durchaus anders angelegt als zB bei einem Schulaufsatz, wo nun definitiv die Deutsche Rechtschreibung und auch das Gebot einer „reinen“, nicht-umgangssprachlichen oder besser Nischenspezifischen Sprache gilt. Aber das kann man wohl besser in einem gesonderten Thread besprechen...ausserdem: Das ist doch ein alter Hut – Boardsuche benutzen 

Aber zurück zum Thema: Was macht den ein gutes Board für euch überhaupt aus? Für mich sind es mittlerweile eher die User und der Umgang untereinander als tatsächlich die Informationen die ich bekomme. Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich keine neuen Informationen mehr hier raus ziehen würde, nur wenn ich eine ganz spezielle Frage hätte, die mich dringen interessieren würde, dann würde ich schauen wer auf dem Gebiet als Fachmann/-frau gilt und den oder die dann direkt anschreiben oder noch besser anrufen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Rose is a rose is a rose is a rose...und egal wie viel man über eine Rose schreibt eine Rose wird immer eine Rose bleiben. Da spielt es auch keine Rolle ob eine Rose nun mit den richtigen oder mit den falschen Worten beschrieben wird! Der Rose ist's egal und sie bleibt: Eine Rose.
> 
> Wie alt mag das Angeln sein? Wie lange gibt es schon das spezialisierte Karpfenangeln? Ab wann kann man vom Internet sprechen? Und wann ist dieses Netzwerk zum allgemein Gut geworden in dem jeder ohne Prüfung auf Eignung und Befähigung zu den Massen sprechen darf? Früher (ach Früher seufzs) bedurfte es für das Sprechen zu den Massen wenigsten noch einen großen Balkon, wahlweise ein (tatsächliches, reales, festes, anfass- und betrettbares) Forum...Das Anglerboard gibt es jetzt schon wie lange? Seit 2000? Länger? Und seit wann ist es ein Massenprodukt geworden? So September 2004 wo es zum ersten Mal im Schnitt über 1000 Beiträge pro Tag waren! Pro Tag, dass muss man mal sacken lassen!
> 
> ...




dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen:m.


 im karpfen bereich gibt es ein paar sehr intresante user, wo man auch noch so den längsten artickel gern liest


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Tja, was macht ein gutes Forum aus und wo fängt "Angelprominenz" an...

Mal ein einfaches Beispiel: ich "teile" einen Baggersee mit noch drei anderen Karpfenanglern und ich war der letzte, der dazu kam.

Die drei sind in meinen Augen wirkliche Spezialisten und einer ist bei einem großen Impoteur im Team. Aber: du wirst keinen Foreneintrag von den Leuten irgendwo lesen. Sie sind zwar in einigen wenigen Foren registriert, aber sie lesen nur mit.
In der der ersten Kennenlern-Phase war eine gehörige Portion Skepsis auf beiden Seiten dabei (denke ich mir mal, jedenfalls von meiner Seite) und ich glaube, die drei haben sich mehr wie einmal ins Fäustchen gelacht über meine "Old-School-Methoden" oder meine Strategien.
Aber: sie haben sich nie lustig darüber gemacht, haben nie mit Tips gespart und waren zu keinem Zeitpunkt überheblich.
Das sind in meinen Augen Profis. Mehr als alle anderen bekannten Szenegrößen...

Auch waren die drei beim freiwilligen Arbeitseinsatz dabei und das obwohl sie "nur" Jahreskartenbesitzer sind. Vom Verein waren ganze 6Mann da... von ca. 50 aktiven Mitgliedern.

Auf "PB" lege ich keinen Wert, genauso wie auf Markenfetischismus, Weißfischhasser, Geheimniskrämer, nur-hochwertige-Boilies-sind-gut Angler und wenn jemand der sich aus verschiedenen Gründen kein Gerät für 100de Euros leisten kann oder will, dumm angemacht wird.

Ebenso lege ich keinen Wert darauf, das sich eine "Szenegröße" in einem Forum zu erkennen gibt. Mir gehts,  ehrlich gesagt, am A.... vorbei. Wenn sich so einer an der Kasse vordrängelt, würde ich ihm genauso Bescheid geben wie einem Normalo. Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser...

Ein gutes Forum lebt von seinen Benutzern und deren Beiträge. Je größer es ist, desto mehr Beiträge, desto informativer ist es.
Leider wird die Anzahl der "Schmuddelkinder" dann auch größer. Die muß man halt ignorieren und ggf. mal zur Ordnung rufen, dann erledigt sich das mit der Zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

@ j4ni: 
Selten ein so gut reflektiertes Posting zum Thema Foren/Umgang etc. gelesen.

*RESCHPEKT!!!*


PS:
Das Anglerboard soll eine Plattform für ALLE Angler sein.
Daher sind wir sehr froh über die vielen "Spezialforen", die uns letztlich viel Stress vom Hals halten..


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Es gibt eine ganz einfache Erklärung, warum man von vielen Teamanglern (Profis :q) nichts oder nur wenig in den Foren ließt - sie haben einen Maulkorb bekommen. Sie dürfen ganz einfach nichts schreiben, was irgendjemand stören könnte, weil sie sonst aus dem Team fliegen. Das mag nicht für jedes Team gelten, aber in einigen Teams ist das so. 
Noch eine konstruktive Kritik: Ich finde es ausreichend, wenn seitens der Moderation darauf hingewiesen wird, wenn ein Thread ins Unproduktive abgleitet. Das Löschen oder Verschieben der Beiträge sollte nur bei Beleidigungen geschehen. Teilweise entwickeln sich aus Offtopicbeiträgen sinnvolle Diskussionen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Noch eine konstruktive Kritik: Ich finde es ausreichend, wenn seitens der Moderation darauf hingewiesen wird, wenn ein Thread ins Unproduktive abgleitet. Das Löschen oder Verschieben der Beiträge sollte nur bei Beleidigungen geschehen. Teilweise entwickeln sich aus Offtopicbeiträgen sinnvolle Diskussionen.



Da magst du recht haben. Aber da vllt. von eigentlichen Thema abweichend, kann ein User, der nur die Überschrift des Themenstarters liest (und ihn nicht interessiert), nicht daran teilnehmen. 

Dann sollte lieber auf einen neu eröffneten (incl. Link) Abschnitt hingewiesen werden wo dann über das "neue" Thema weiterdiskutiert wird.

Allerdings denke ich mal das die Moderatoren sowieso schon genug zu tun haben und deswegen auf Unterstützung bzw. Hinweise angewiesen sein werden. Das dürfte aber das kleinste Problem sein.




punkarpfen schrieb:


> Es gibt eine ganz einfache Erklärung, warum man von vielen Teamanglern (Profis :q) nichts oder nur wenig in den Foren ließt - sie haben einen Maulkorb bekommen. Sie dürfen ganz einfach nichts schreiben, was irgendjemand stören könnte, weil sie sonst aus dem Team fliegen. Das mag nicht für jedes Team gelten, aber in einigen Teams ist das so.



Tolle Wurst... das hat ja schon diktatorische Züge! Das ich mich loyal meinem Brötchengeber (oder besser Boiliegeber) verhalten sollte, dürfte jeden klar sein.
Bis auf diese Ausnahme muss ich aber das Recht haben, meine Meinung frei zu äußern...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Das Löschen oder Verschieben der Beiträge sollte nur bei Beleidigungen geschehen. Teilweise entwickeln sich aus Offtopicbeiträgen sinnvolle Diskussionen.



Danke, ganz meine Meinung...#6


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

......


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Das mit den Forumsbeiträgen der Teamangler bezieht sich natürlich nicht nur auf das Anglerboard, sondern auch und vorrangig auf die zahlreichen Fachforen. 
Wie gesagt handhabt das jeder "Teamchef" anders, aber es gibt einige Teams, wo das Schreiben in Foren nicht erwünscht ist. Auch wenn mich das Stören würde, ist es aus Sicht der Firma nachvollziehbar: 
Supahanta XY ist im Team Güllebaits und schreibt irgendetwas in einem Forum, was Konsumenthanta nicht gefällt. Das muss keine Beleidigung sein. Oftmals reicht schon ein Posting wie "Das Skyscraper ist besser als das Skypod" und Konsumentenhanta und stolzer Besitzer des Skypods fühlt sich und sein bestes Stück (sein Rodpod) beleidigt. Das fällt dann zwangsläufig auf Güllebaits zurück und Konsumentenhanta kauft in Zukunft die Fensterkitboilies von Kompostbait. 
Jetzt noch was zum Thema, damit mein Beitrag nicht verschoben wird.
Ich finde nicht, dass die generelle Aktivität im Karpfenbereich so stark abgenommen hat. Schade finde ich nur, dass die Qualität stagniert ist. Es gibt einige gute Poster, die man gerne ließt und die sich wirklich viel Mühe geben, aber die finden oftmals eher eine Antwort auf ihre Fragen in den "Fachforen".


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass die generelle Aktivität im Karpfenbereich so stark abgenommen hat. Schade finde ich nur, dass die Qualität stagniert ist. Es gibt einige gute Poster, die man gerne ließt und die sich wirklich viel Mühe geben, aber die finden oftmals eher eine Antwort auf ihre Fragen in den "Fachforen".




Tja, überführt und ich kann dir voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Noch eine konstruktive Kritik: Ich finde es ausreichend, wenn seitens der Moderation darauf hingewiesen wird, wenn ein Thread ins Unproduktive abgleitet. Das Löschen oder Verschieben der Beiträge sollte nur bei Beleidigungen geschehen. Teilweise entwickeln sich aus Offtopicbeiträgen sinnvolle Diskussionen.



Da gebe ich Dir bedingt unrecht.

Um ein Thema sachgebunden und störungsfrei zu halten, ist es oft nötig es in einer bestimmten Richtung zu halten. Es gibt überall Reizthemen, die bewirken das eine Diskussion zerredet wird und eine völlig andere Richtung annimt. Da muß nicht mal böser Wille des Schreibers hinterstecken. Es gibt genug Leute, die wie die Geier über einem Thema kreisen und nur auf das richtige Schlagwort warten um da einzuhaken. Und eine Seite weiter reden wir nicht mehr über die Beteiligung am Karpfenforum, sondern über die bösen Karpfenangler, die tonnenweise Boilies in den See kippen. Alternativ kann man das auf alle anderen Unterforen mit anderen Beispielen umlegen. 
Grade das on topic bleiben ist aber ein Zeichen für die Qualität der Themen und eines Forums. Und ein sehr häufig genannter Kritikpunkt in unserem Forum. 



Was die " Profis " angeht, hab ich auch so meine persönliche Meinung. Ein Profi ist für mich jemand, der mit Sachverstand und guter Ausdrucksweise Wissen vermittelt, der sich unkompliziert in die Boardgemeinschaft einfügt, mal einen Scherz macht oder mitmacht, andere Meinungen gelten lässt oder mal ein klares Wort schreibt, ohne dabei aus der Rolle zu fahren, schlicht und einfach jemand, den man gerne liest. 
Solche Profis haben wir und möchten gerne noch mehr davon.

Für markenbezahlte oder - gesponserte " Profis " , die hier Ihren Auftrag erfüllen wollen, ist unsere Werbeabteilung zuständig. 
Die strikte und klare Trennung zwischen Werbung und unkommerzieller Meinung ist m.M. nach übrigens ein sehr großer Pluspunkt für grade dieses Forum.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

@Ralle: eines hast du bei deiner "Profi-Beschreibung" vergessen: 

Ein Profi nimmt trotz seiner Erfahrung auch noch einen Rat an und er weiß trotzallem, das er immer noch etwas dazulernen kann und auch sollte.

Ansonsten alles top, da bekommste meine Unterschrift darunter...:m

Aber jetzt kommt das dicke Ende... wie wollen wir das umsetzen und vor allem: soll so etwas überhaupt umgesetzt werden bzw. ist es erwünscht??


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Na das kann man nicht groß planen. Umsetzen kann es eigenlich jeder für sich. Ich kann nur immer wieder auf die oben festgetackerten Carp talks verweisen. So, oder in dieser Art ist das genau richtig. Bisschen Schade, in beiden talks fast 1700 Klicks, aber nur knappe 30 Antworten. 
Es tut nicht weh, mal kurz zu posten wenn etwas gefällt.

Ansonsten ( nicht auf Dich bezogen sondern ganz allgemein gesprochen ) nicht meckern, machen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Die beiden Berichte sind super geschrieben und von den über 1700 Klicks sind jeweils drei von mir. Auch hätte ich noch geantwortet, allerdings lese ich mir solche langen Einträge immer mehrfach durch bevor ich da meinen Senf dazu gebe.

Ich habe da auch schon ein oder zwei Ideen für weitere solcher Artikel, allerdings muß ich mir da erst noch ein paar Gedanken über das Thema und die Durchfürbarkeit machen.


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Servus. Mir kommt vor das das eigentlich nur mehr über Boilies Ruten und Rollen diskutiert wird. Eine ordenliche Antwort auf eine Frage ist auch recht selten. Bei den Ruten gibts anscheinend nur noch Zweiteilige, Rollen fast nur Shimano und als Köder kommen nur Boilies in Frage. Besteht Karpfenangeln nur aus diesen drei Sachen ? Zu den Vollprofis die auch auf vielen Videos zu sehen sind sage ich mal. Wen jeder an den Gewässern angeln dürfte wie die und soviel zeit am Wasser verbringen würde wären die Erfolge wahrscheinlich auch weit größer. Ist aber nicht nur bei den Karpfenvideos so.
Jetzt mal eine Festellung von mir.
Wenn man die Beiträge im Karpfenforum so liest kommt einem vor das Karpfenageln aus 2bis 3 Ruten aufs Markenrodpod natürlich zweiteilige Ruten mit Rollen von mindestens 300oder400meter Schnurfassung zentnerweise Futter, Boilies die mit Selbsthakmethode angeködert werden ein Zelt Liege und noch eine Menge anderen Krams nicht zu Vergessen Funkbissanzeiger natürlich die teuerste Markenware da man ja Pennen muß beim angeln und viel warten bis sich einmal ein Karpfen selbsthakt da selber anschlagen ja mittlerweile verpönt ist. Wichtig auch noch einige Sechserpacks Bier und viel Platz brauchen da man ja weit raus muß mit der Montage.
Denkt mal darüber nach obs das wirklich ist.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Mensch Lenzibald...

...lass ihnen doch den Spass an der Freude. Du tust ja gerade so, als gälte es den Teufel auszutreiben und du gibst dabei den Abraham a Santa Clara des Angelsportes!


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Servus. @Andal
Die Frage war ja warum nicht mehr viel los ist im Karpfenforum.
Das war meine Antwort. Wenn einer nach ner dreiteiligen Karpfenrute fragt und 20 antworten kommen wie dreiteilig ist Schrott nur zweiteilige kann man nehmen brauchst nicht wundern das derjenige dann keine Frage mehr stellt, genau so bei Rollen oder Köder.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Mir kommt vor das das eigentlich nur mehr über Boilies Ruten und Rollen diskutiert wird. Eine ordenliche Antwort auf eine Frage ist auch recht selten. Bei den Ruten gibts anscheinend nur noch Zweiteilige, Rollen fast nur Shimano und als Köder kommen nur Boilies in Frage. Besteht Karpfenangeln nur aus diesen drei Sachen ? Zu den Vollprofis die auch auf vielen Videos zu sehen sind sage ich mal. Wen jeder an den Gewässern angeln dürfte wie die und soviel zeit am Wasser verbringen würde wären die Erfolge wahrscheinlich auch weit größer. Ist aber nicht nur bei den Karpfenvideos so.
> Jetzt mal eine Festellung von mir.
> Wenn man die Beiträge im Karpfenforum so liest kommt einem vor das Karpfenageln aus 2bis 3 Ruten aufs Markenrodpod natürlich zweiteilige Ruten mit Rollen von mindestens 300oder400meter Schnurfassung zentnerweise Futter, Boilies die mit Selbsthakmethode angeködert werden ein Zelt Liege und noch eine Menge anderen Krams nicht zu Vergessen Funkbissanzeiger natürlich die teuerste Markenware da man ja Pennen muß beim angeln und viel warten bis sich einmal ein Karpfen selbsthakt da selber anschlagen ja mittlerweile verpönt ist. Wichtig auch noch einige Sechserpacks Bier und viel Platz brauchen da man ja weit raus muß mit der Montage.
> Denkt mal darüber nach obs das wirklich ist.
> ...




Kurz nachgedacht.............................Nein, das ist´s nicht wirklich.

Als regelmäßiger Leser des Karpfenforums erinnert man sich an unzählige Themen zum Thema Mais. Es gibt Themen, die mit der Herstellung von Teigködern besetzt sind. Es geht oft um Schwimmbrot und Oberflächenangeln. Um Würmer und sonstige Köder. Es gibt unzählige Themen über Angelgerät und da wird keineswegs immer nur das teuerste oder modernste empfohlen, ganz wie z.B. bei den Spinnfischern. 

Selbstverständlich ist Boilieangeln das absolute Hauptthema beim Karpfenangeln. Das ist nun mal die verbreitetste und wohl auch erfolgreichste Methode. Und das die mit einer Selbsthakmethode gefischt werden, liegt doch in der natur der Sache. 

Ja und auch der Rest des von Dir zitierten gehört heute zum Karpfenangeln ganz einfach dazu. 

Aber, und das ist ganz wichtig. Wer die moderne Boilieangelei ablehnt, warum auch immer, muss die Beiträge darüber ja nicht lesen. Man kann sich ohne weiteres die Themen rauspicken die einen interessieren und den Rest ignorieren.
Oder, noch viel besser, man kann selbst ein Thema zum althergebrachten Karpfenangeln aufmachen. 

Was wir hier zukünftig nicht mehr möchten, und das ist ganz allgemein gesprochen und nicht auf Dich bezogen, sind Leute die mit Karpfenangeln nix im Sinn haben und hier nur auftauchen um Ihre Empörung über vermeintliche Mißstände zum besten zu geben, nur um den " Carp Hunters " mal zu zeigen, wie verrückt sie sind.
Denn auch und grade das verleidet manchem die Freude an diesem Forum.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Das ist ja das schlimme.. Viele meinen das sie sich über ihre Ausrüstung und Fänge profilieren müssen. Und vllt. noch durch dumme Antworten in Foren...

Aber wie Ralle schon geschrieben hat, es muss jeder für sich umsetzen. Und an uns "alten Säcken" liegt es nun mal, den anderen vorzumachen wie es geht... Ob es nun in den Foren ist oder bei der Jugendarbeit im Verein.

Dazu habe ich im "Carp Talk Januar" was geschrieben, könnte eventuell in die gleiche Kerbe rutschen.

Und ganz nebenbei und OT, ich weiß: das Thema mach süchtig!! Wollte schon längst was frühstücken und raus zum Nistkastenbauen...


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Was ist denn überhaupt mit "nichts mehr los" gemeint?

Was soll denn "los sein"?

Das moderne Karpfenfischen ist ja nun mittlerweile wirklich nicht mehr jung; im Grunde genommen ist es deutlich älter, als die, die es aktuell betreiben. Der Hype der letzten Jahre ist verflogen, die Szene, wenn man sie so nennen möchte, ist wirklich seriös geworden und sie hat sich vor allem bereinigt, sehr zu ihrem Vorteil.

Was erwarten die Kritikanten? Das alle paar Tage der Boilie neu für sie erfunden wird, oder das The Lord Of Carps vom Firmament schwebt und die ultimative Karpfenfangformel verkündet?

Was sollten denn da bitte erst die Fliegenfischer sagen? Fliegenfischen ist um ein x-faches älter, denn das modern carping!

Über das los, oder nix los entscheidet jeder einzelne User selber, ob und wie er sich in das Forum einbringt. Selbst mit der tausendsten Anfägerfrage nach einer preiswerten Karpfenrute kann man sinnvoll dazu beitragen und am Ende auch noch selber etwas davon haben. Man muss es nur wollen und machen. Ich bin selber nun wahrlich kein reiner Carper, aber trotzdem finde ich in den Karpfenfachforen immer wieder neue Aspekte, die ich in meine Art des Angelns mit einbauen kann. Versucht das mal auf euch zu münzen!

Wenn man allerdingens auf der ollen nix-los-Schiene weiter herummostert, dann kann man jedes Forum nach 12 Monaten schließen, dann sind absolut die 1.000 FAQs abgearbeitet. Darum nicht motzen, sondern was draus machen! Und wie Ralle ja schon mehrfach betonte. Wem diese Art Karpfen zu fischen nicht entspricht, der kann sich nebenan, bei den Friedfischen, ja gerne mit uns über die good old times and methods austauschen.


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Servus.@Ralle 24
Also ich betreibe alle Arten des Angelns außer Meeres und Schleppengeln. Ich fische auch mit Boilies und Selbsthakmethode, aber nicht nur. Was ich meine ist das wenn einer nach ner bestimmten Boiliesorte fragt kommen zig Antworten welche Marke oder Sorte er nehmen soll. Das finde ich langweilt viele, weil die Tips zum großteil sowieso nicht viel bringen weil jedes Gewässer anders zu Befischen ist. Wenn einer ein dreiteilige Rute sucht sollten Tips zu dreiteiligen kommen und nicht das ist Schwachsinn eine dreiteilige zu kaufen. Ich habe im Fliegenfischerforum nach einer bestimmten Fliegenrute gefragt und bekam die Antwort die hab ich selber kannst ohne Bedenken kaufen. Das hilft mir weiter wenn jetzt 10 Antworten kommen kenn ich nicht aber kauf die oder die dann hilft mir das nicht. Verstehts jetzt was ich meine.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

@Lenzibald

Ja, klar verstehe ich das. Da hast Du auch unbedingt Recht.
Aber das ist kein Problem des Karpfenforums, sondern aller Bereiche, ja sogar aller Internetforen. Nicht nur im Bereich angeln. Und je größer ein Forum oder Unterforum ist, um so schlimmer ist das. 
Schau, das Fliegenfischerforum hat eine überschaubare Größe mit recht wenigen regelmäßigen Teilnehmern, verglichen mit anderen Unterforen. Das lässt sich das leicht an.

Wir haben jedenfalls keine durchführbare Idee, wie das zu verbessern wäre.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Doch, die Ideen sind da und werden auch durchgeführt. Es geht nur über die permanente Arbeit von einigen wenigen Usern, die sich die Arbeit machen, auch mal einen der beschriebenen Beitragschreiber direkt anzusprechen und seine Meinung zu hinterfragen.

Meistens endet es zwar mit der gleichen Reaktion, nähmlich keiner mehr. Dann überlegt sich ein Schreiberling das nächste mal, ob er einen Beitrag wie "...die sind Schrott, kauf dir das oder das..." verfasst, oder lieber was sinnvolles schreibt.
Und ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das es gerade im Karpfenbereich mehr solcher Schreiberlinge gibt als im Allgemeinen Bereich.

Das soll auf keinen Fall wie eine "Erhobende Zeigefinger Aktion" sein, sondern eher auf ein ein "Lernen durch vormachen" hinauslaufen.
Und wie Ralle schon sagt, leider ist das ein allgemeines Problem im Internet und somit ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.
Der aber nicht umsonst oder sinnlos ist, es wachsen ja immer neue User nach...

Ich bin der Meinung, das Karpfenangeln ist an der Spitze angekommen. Es ist alles erfunden, was möglich ist und der einzigste richtige Höhepunkt wird der erste 80Pf-Fisch sein.
Viele sind dermaßen "Betriebsblind" das sie die einfachsten Dinge nicht sehen.
Ich habe die Tage in einem Karpfenforum eine solche Sache erlebt die ich euch hier kurz schildern möchte.

Es ging um das zielgenaue Anwerfen eines Futterplatzes mit einer Futterakete.

Da wurden tatsächlich Flugparabeln aufgezeichnet und wie die sich bei wechseldem Gewicht und Windrichtung verändern, incl. noch ein paar Formeln aus der Physik!! Dazu die Bedenken mit Schnurclip den Platz nicht zu treffen wegen eben dieser Parabel und dem nicht zu berechnenden Schnurbogen in der Luft...

Es viel aber kein Wort darüber gesprochen, was mit dem Gerät passiert, wenn ich bei eingeclippter Schnur und voller Futterakete voll durchziehe und die Rute nicht senkrecht halte...
Oder das man sich Landmarken als Ziel nehmen kann und die ganze Sache besser mit einem Stück Fahradschlauch abstoppe....

Wenn ich mir solche Gedanken beim feedern am Rhein auf 60m Enfernung machen würde...|uhoh:

Im Fliegenfischerbereich gab es in den letzten 20 Jahren auch  neue Erfindungen oder Fliegenmuster.
Aber was fängt und mit was wird am meisten gefischt? Mit dem, was vor 20 Jahren und mehr schon da war...

Beim "normalen" Grundangeln ist es ähnlich. Mittlerweile fragen gerade junge Angler nach den alten Achsrollen und das auch in den Spezial-Karpfenforen.

Es wird eine Rückbesinnung zu den Anfängen geben. Das sehe ich nicht als Rückschritt, sondern eher als Fortschritt. Es mag zwar schleichend gehen, aber es wird kommen.

Und es liegt an uns, darauf zu achten, das nicht noch mehr Jungangler hoffnungslos von der Industrie verseucht werden.
Denn nur so schaffen wir es, das ein Jungangler mal den Mund aufmacht und einem Betonkopf die Meinung sagt.


----------



## fantazia (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Mir kommt vor das das eigentlich nur mehr über Boilies Ruten und Rollen diskutiert wird. Eine ordenliche Antwort auf eine Frage ist auch recht selten. Bei den Ruten gibts anscheinend nur noch Zweiteilige, Rollen fast nur Shimano und als Köder kommen nur Boilies in Frage. Besteht Karpfenangeln nur aus diesen drei Sachen ? Zu den Vollprofis die auch auf vielen Videos zu sehen sind sage ich mal. Wen jeder an den Gewässern angeln dürfte wie die und soviel zeit am Wasser verbringen würde wären die Erfolge wahrscheinlich auch weit größer. Ist aber nicht nur bei den Karpfenvideos so.
> Jetzt mal eine Festellung von mir.
> Wenn man die Beiträge im Karpfenforum so liest kommt einem vor das Karpfenageln aus 2bis 3 Ruten aufs Markenrodpod natürlich zweiteilige Ruten mit Rollen von mindestens 300oder400meter Schnurfassung zentnerweise Futter, Boilies die mit Selbsthakmethode angeködert werden ein Zelt Liege und noch eine Menge anderen Krams nicht zu Vergessen Funkbissanzeiger natürlich die teuerste Markenware da man ja Pennen muß beim angeln und viel warten bis sich einmal ein Karpfen selbsthakt da selber anschlagen ja mittlerweile verpönt ist. Wichtig auch noch einige Sechserpacks Bier und viel Platz brauchen da man ja weit raus muß mit der Montage.
> Denkt mal darüber nach obs das wirklich ist.
> MfG Lenzi


Genau solche Vorurteile und solches Gerade meinte ich.Du!! denkst Karpfenangeln besteht nur daraus.Das stimmt aber nicht.Sachen ändern sich halt wieso sollte es beim Angeln anders sein?Entweder man geht mit der Zeit oder man bleibt stehen und meckert immer nur früher war alles besser.

Kennst du überhaupt paar richtige Boilieangler privat oder warst mal mit welchen unterwegs?Wenn ja verstehe ich deine Vorurteile einfach nicht.Klar gibt es auch unter den Boiliefischern paar Deppen die gibt es aber überall.Also nicht immer gleich alles verallgemeinern.


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Es ist eine unbestreitbare Tatsache, dass Angelforen das Medium für den Gedankenaustausch und die Weitergabe von Angelwissen sind. Gegen die Information in Echtzeit hat kein anderes Medium heute mehr eine Chance.

Daraus ensteht aber auch die Verantwortung, dass den immer wieder auftauchenden Anfängern mit ihren zwangsläufig immer wiederkehrenden Anfängerfragen geholfen wird. Von einigen Spinnern abgesehen sind sie der Nachwuchs und wenn der von Haus aus bloß abgeledert und ignoriert wird, dann schaut es nicht gut aus. Für uns nicht und für die Zukunft.


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Servus.
@Fantazia
Lies mal genau das sind nicht meine Vorurteile, nur wenn man sich die Beiträge im Karpfenforum liest kommt es einem teilweise so vor. Ich weiß das es solche und solche gibt nur das wissen vor allem nicht alle Anfänger. Ich fische auch mit Boilies und Selbsthakmethode hab ich auch geschrieben. Ich kenne auch genug reine Boiliefischer wahrscheinlich mehr als du sind auch durchwegs alles super Kerle. Sicher Deppen gibts bei jeder Art der Anglerei streite ich auch nicht ab. Wenn man heute als kompletter Anglerneuling ins Karpfenforum schaut denkt man nur mehr an teurer, weiter größer. Ich angle jetzt seit ca. 40jahren und habe so ziemlich alle Angelarten durch auch das moderne Karpfenangeln. Also ich denke ich weiß wovon ich spreche.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## j4ni (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Mir kommt vor das das eigentlich nur mehr über Boilies Ruten und Rollen diskutiert wird. Eine ordenliche Antwort auf eine Frage ist auch recht selten. Bei den Ruten gibts anscheinend nur noch Zweiteilige, Rollen fast nur Shimano und als Köder kommen nur Boilies in Frage. Besteht Karpfenangeln nur aus diesen drei Sachen ? Zu den Vollprofis die auch auf vielen Videos zu sehen sind sage ich mal. Wen jeder an den Gewässern angeln dürfte wie die und soviel zeit am Wasser verbringen würde wären die Erfolge wahrscheinlich auch weit größer. Ist aber nicht nur bei den Karpfenvideos so.
> Jetzt mal eine Festellung von mir.
> Wenn man die Beiträge im Karpfenforum so liest kommt einem vor das Karpfenageln aus 2bis 3 Ruten aufs Markenrodpod natürlich zweiteilige Ruten mit Rollen von mindestens 300oder400meter Schnurfassung zentnerweise Futter, Boilies die mit Selbsthakmethode angeködert werden ein Zelt Liege und noch eine Menge anderen Krams nicht zu Vergessen Funkbissanzeiger natürlich die teuerste Markenware da man ja Pennen muß beim angeln und viel warten bis sich einmal ein Karpfen selbsthakt da selber anschlagen ja mittlerweile verpönt ist. Wichtig auch noch einige Sechserpacks Bier und viel Platz brauchen da man ja weit raus muß mit der Montage.
> Denkt mal darüber nach obs das wirklich ist.
> ...




Moin,

ich antworte Mal direkt, auch wenn ich sonst eher ungerne User direkt anspreche, aber in diesem Fall mache ich es mal, denn ich persönlich finde eine Aussage wie „ Eine ordenliche Antwort auf eine Frage ist auch recht selten“ ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht von JEDEM der hier auf irgendetwas gut oder aber schlecht antwortet! Nimm's mir nicht böse Lenzibald und bitte auch nicht persönlich, denn so ist es nicht gemeint! Sieh es als Anstoß zum konstruktiven Dialog.


Auf der Startseite des Karpfenbereichs befinden sich bei mir, mit Ausnahme der festgetackerten Beiträg 25 Thread, davon sind fünf Boiliefragen, wobei es beim dem Beitrag von Bassey ja auch den Hinweis gibt, dass er wahrscheinlich mit etwas anderem als Boilies besser fährt und er sich ja auch in diese Richtung entschieden hat. Dann geht’s ums trocknen und herstellen von eigenen Boilies in zwei Threads, und in den Beitrag zu den Pelzer Murmeln habe ich nicht rein geschaut, da ich die Boilie nicht kenne bzw fische. Dazu noch drei Ruten- bzw Rollenfragen, die allerdings auch nicht aus dem High End Sektor kommen...

Dazu kommt: Es ist Winter und somit für viele Roll und Messezeit. Also eine gute Gelegenheit sich eben über Boilimixe/-zutaten/-zubereitung aber auch Ausrüstungsgegenstände zu informieren!
Es ist in meinen Augen für diese Jahreszeit eher noch ganz wenig Rute/Rolle/Boiliefieber...

Und wenn ich so durch die anderen Beiträge durchgehe, muss ich feststellen es gibt einen ganzen Haufen guter Antworten aktuell und relativ wenige schneller, höher, weiter und nur das Beste vom Besten empfehlen, gibt! Dieser Thread ist ein gutes Beispiel, als nächste kommt dann bei mir die Frage von Lupus nach Weit-WURF-montagen, also nicht den ganzen See mit dem Boot beackern und 200 und mehr Meter Schnur im Wasser. Da kommen eine ganze Menge guter, hilfreicher Antworten im angenehmem Ton. Und um auf die Prominenz zurück zu kommen, nicht böse sein Wulf: Wulf Plickat! Und auch wenn ich die Sache mit dem Vorfach und dem wackelnden Blei zumindest für fragwürdig halte, gibt es genug Antworten von Leuten denen ich genug vertraue die in die gleiche Richtung gehen...

Eine Boiliesammelbestellung, gut das hat natürlich den Anschein, dass es nur um zentnerweises Abkippen geht, aber ohne die Jungs weiter zu kennen würde ich eigentlich nicht mal darüber nachdenken ob und wie und auf wie viele Hektar und Gewässer die ihre Kilos verteilen...sicherlich aber „gemeinschaftsfördernd und pädagogisch wertvoll“ so eine Aktion

Dann die Frage nach Boilierezepten, da muss ich mal für die Jungs hier eine gewaltige Lanze brechen! Wenn irgendwo wirklich hilfreiche, kompetente und um das nichtsagende Wort zu bemühen „gute“ Antworten kommen, die sich sicherlich nicht hinter denen in anderen „Fachforen“ oder von offiziell zum Guru geschlagenen Baitbaronen verstecken müssen, dann unsere Boilierollerfraktion! Die „unterhalten“ sich gerade darüber wie man wohl am besten Frolic klein kriegt, soviel zu teuer und high tech...

Und auch die restlichen Threads auf der ersten Seite gehen nicht in die von dir angesprochene Richtung, im Gegenteil: das Umkippen des Gewässers finde ich eine unheimlich spannende Frage von der ich aber leider keine Ahnung habe bzw hatte – jetzt weiß ich ein wenig mehr, dank guten Antworten. Bei Karpfen im Kraut finde ich auch einige für den Fragensteller hilfreiche Antworten, aber sicherlich auch nicht ganz soo hilfreiche Antworten um es mal so zu sagen...Die Warnung vom Asphaltmonster ist denke ich auch für viele sehr hilfreich und so weiter und so fort..

Der letzte Thread auf der ersten Seite – bei mir – ist übrigens die Frage nach dem Tauwurm zum Posenangeln auf Karpfen und obwohl ich gedacht hätte das wäre doch mal eine Frage genau für dich, habe ich mich doch sehr gewundert dort keine Antwort von dir zu finden. Entschuldige wenn ich dir das so unterstelle, aber eventuell gab es ja nichts zu meckern?

Von daher kann ich dein Empfinden es ginge nur um Boilies, Rollen und Ruten nicht so ganz teilen und beim dem Hinweis auf die (fast) fehlenden guten Antworten, geht mir der Hut hoch – wie man merkt! Und bei deiner Feststellung die du folgen lässt umso mehr, da wird mir ehrlich gesagt – entschuldige meine heftige Wortwahl - schlecht von so viel Ignoranz!

Andererseits habe ich, weil ich den Spruch von Holger so liebe, einen alten Thread bzw. eine alte Antwort in meiner Signatur verlinkt, eventuell kommt dir da ja was bekannt vor? Besonders wenn man den zugehörigen Thread wieder auskramen würde...

Naja genug der nicht guten Antwort, allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich eingangs gelogen habe: Ich habe nämlich geschrieben, du solltest dies als einen Anstoß zum Dialog sehen, das war nicht so gemeint, denn nach langer Zeit bist du nun der erste User auf meiner Ignor-Liste falls es die noch gibt, du kannst dir eine Antwort also sparen. Zumal die eh so ausfallen würde, wie deine anderen Kommentare zum Karpfenangeln seit über fünf Jahren....so long also |wavey:



Ach ein Wort noch schnell zu den Profis und dem Satz
 „Wen jeder an den Gewässern angeln dürfte wie die und soviel zeit am Wasser verbringen würde wären die Erfolge wahrscheinlich auch weit größer.“ 
Die meisten Gewässer sind frei befischbar, man muss sich nur ein wenig um die Karte bemühen, dann geht das schon. 
Die großen Seen in Frankreich sowieso, und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht kannst du dich auf für den Redmire auf die Syndikats-Warteliste setzen lassen oder hat Cemex den Pool mittlerweile? Dann wäre es noch einfacher. Ich weiß es nicht, aber auch da kommst du ran. 
Und was *mich* dran hindert so viel Zeit wie einige andere ins Angeln zu stecken ist doch eher sehr persönlicher Natur, wirklich verbieten tut mir das keiner. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei dir ist. Vollprofis sind wohl die aller, aller, allerwenigsten Angler. Da muss es mindestens noch nen Webshop oder so nebenbei geben. 
Der Großteil dieser "Profis" geht aber „nebenbei“ Angeln und dass auch vor und nach der Arbeit, an Feiertagen, an Familienfeiern, zu Karneval...und da geht unheimlich viel Lebensqualität verloren, die ich nicht vermissen möchte! Dürfen, darf das jeder, auch du und ich, aber ob auch jeder die Kraft und den Willen hat das konsequent durch zuziehen? Ich definitiv nicht, reizt mich auch nicht. Aber anzudeuten, dass könnte jeder... 
Das mag wohl auf die HastenichtgesehenTeamAngler zu treffen, die den Arsch für ne Tüte Boilies verkaufen, aber auch muss Arbeit rein gesteckt werden. Nichts im Leben ist umsonst! Irgendeinen Preis bezahlt jeder....


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Servus.
@J4ni
Wen ich jetzt einigen auf die Füße getreten bin möchte ich mich auch bei denen die echt gute Tips geben und auch auf Fragen gute Antworten geben Entschuldigen. Hab ein wenig zu Pauschal geschrieben stimmt geb ich auch zu. Unter den Vollprofis verstehe ich die Leute die mit Angeln ihr Geld verdienen, diejenigen die fürs Angeln kein Geld ausgeben sondern wenn sie Angeln sind Geld verdienen. Alle anderen sind für mich keine Vollprofis sondern normalo Angler wie Du und ich.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## colognecarp (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Eine Boiliesammelbestellung, gut das hat natürlich den Anschein, dass es nur um zentnerweises Abkippen geht



Huhu, das wird ein Jahresvorat|bigeyes Wollt ich nur mal so angemerkt haben... Und weg bin ich wieder |wavey:


----------



## j4ni (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Schon klar, daher geht der Satz ja auch weiter mit: "aber ohne die Jungs weiter zu kennen würde ich eigentlich nicht mal darüber nachdenken ob und wie und auf wie viele Hektar und Gewässer die ihre Kilos verteilen..."


----------



## zrako (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Eigendlich gilt: Winterzeit ist Forenzeit.
> Ich denke es liegt auch daran, dass es kaum Themen gibt, wo man sich die Köpfe heißdiskutieren kann. Bei einem Thread ala "Welches ist die beste Karpfenrute bis 50 Euro?" ist das kaum möglich. Ich lese schon noch regelmäßig die Überschriften; schreiben tue ich aber weitaus weniger, als noch vor ein paar Monaten.




meine rede#6


----------



## CarpPB (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Jede Saison bringt neuen Gesprächsstoff.... Glaube einfach das alle, so wie ich, es kaum noch zuhause aushalten und einfach an Teich wollen.:k
Sobald die ersten Nächte dahin sind geht es hier auch wieder voran und jeder hat wieder was neues zu berichten!!#6
Die Winterpause ist laaaaang genug gewesen da kommt vielleicht bei dem ein oder anderen etwas Frust auf kenne das ja selber man will einfach raus....
Ich selbst bin nicht der große Schreiber hier jedoch lese ich jeden Tag und wenn mich was interessiert schreibe ich ganz einfach...
Wenn Anfänger fragen haben sofort raus damit dafür ist ein Forum da!!!
Jeder von euch ist mal "klein" angefangen und war über jede Antwort froh..Rede aus eigener Erfahrung....

Also lasst uns die Situation nicht schlecht reden denn das ist sie nicht... Denkt ans Fischen und an die nächste geile Saison.... lang ist nicht mehr....

Meine Meinung!!


----------



## Carras (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

MMMmm

Heißes Thema.

Wo fange ich an wo höre ich auf ? Mir gehen gerade sehr, sehr viele Gedanken durch den Kopf.

Vielleicht mal so:
Vergleicht das AB bitte nicht mit den Fachforen wie Cipro, Karpfenspezial, CHG, CHF oder CCC. Ein solcher Vergleich passt nicht.
Warum? 
1.: Weil es hier ein Allround Board ist, wo alle Angelspezis zu finden sind. Und jeder Angler hat Zugriff auf Threads des jeweiligen Fachgebietes. So lesen und schreiben Hechtangler , Stipper, Meersangler o.a., eben auch im Karpfenbereich. Das ist zwangsläufig so.
Dadurch hat man hier ganz automatisch, andere Einflüsse, als auf einem Karpfenfachforum.
Ich sage es mal so: z.B. stänkernde Hechtangler würden auf einem reinem Karpfenfachforum nicht lange anwesend sein.

2.: Hat man hier im AB viel mehr Jungangler / Einsteiger, als im Fachforum.
Warum ist das so? 
Naja, geht mal als absoluter Einsteiger in ein Fachforum und stelle dort ne (ich nenn es jetzt mal so) "blöde Frage". Das macht man ein mal,…danach nicht mehr.
Genauso ist es dann mit den Antworten. "Nachplapperer", Unwissende u.ä., sind in einem Fachforum sehr schnell "entlarvt". Die bekommen dort dann gleich mal ihr Fett weg und halten für die Zukunft erst mal die Tastatur auf "Standby".
Und genau das wissen die Jungs auch. Hier können sie aber in der Flut von Ruten und Boiliefragen ihr angelesenes Halbwissen preis geben, ohne sofort hinterfragt zu werden. Fragt dann doch mal ein alter Hase genauer nach,…passiert das was Asphaltmonster schon beschrieben hat. Dann kommt nix mehr.
Wären hier wieder mehr Jungs mit Erfahrung und echtem Wissen, die in solchen Threads einsteigen könnten, dann wäre das auch hier wieder anders / informativer.

3. Gibt es hier auch ein stetes Kommen und Gehen. Gerade bei den Einsteigern. Und an einem Punkt kann ich die Kerle auch verstehen. Bevor man hier 100 Threads zu Ruten, Rollen oder Köder durch liest,…fragt man lieber selber nochmal in einem eigenen Thread nach. Hat man seine Antworten bekommen, verschwindet man wieder im Nirvana der realen Welt. Man kommt rein, fragt kurz was, bekommt es erklärt (wie auch immer) und geht wieder.

Und weil es hier so oft erwähnt wurde. Geht mal in ein Fachforum und fragt nach einer 3-teiligen Karpfenrute für 60.-€. Auch dort werden 95 % der User antworten, daß ne zweiteilige besser ist. Hab das dort nämlich auch schon oft gelesen. 

Also, man darf die zwei Sorten Foren nicht miteinander vergleichen. Es geht einfach nicht.

Wenn nun für die Zukunft die ein oder anderen User mit Wissen und Erfahrung wieder dazu gebracht werden können, hier im Karpfenbereich aktiver mitzuwirken, so denke ich, ist es durchaus machbar, daß das Niveau und die allg. Aktivität hier wieder steigen wird.

Um das zu erreichen, wurde u.a. der Carptalk ins Leben gerufen. Wie Ralle es schon geschrieben hat, ist das also erst mal ein Anfang!


Grüßle

Carras


----------



## MrTom (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



> geht mal als absoluter Einsteiger in ein Fachforum und stelle dort ne (ich nenn es jetzt mal so) "blöde Frage". Das macht man ein mal,…danach nicht mehr.


Hi
Bei dem zitierten Punkt bin ich anderer Meinung, aber den Rest kann absolut so stehen lassen#6

mfg Thomas


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



Carras schrieb:


> Naja, geht mal als absoluter Einsteiger in ein Fachforum und stelle dort ne (ich nenn es jetzt mal so) "blöde Frage". Das macht man ein mal,…danach nicht mehr.
> Carras





Hallo,

gibt keine blöde Fragen,nue blöde ANTWORTEN!

In anderen auch speziellen Foren gibts genauso Anfängerfragen(zwar nicht so viele wie hier,aber sie sind da),hab noch nie erlebt,das die Leute in speziellen Foren anderst bzw schlechter reagieren.

Weiß nich wie du darauf kommst.....


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt keine blöde Fragen,nue blöde ANTWORTEN!
> 
> ...


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Als ich mein "reines" Karpfenangeln an den berümten Nagel hängte und mich der englischen Fischerei zugewendet hatte, bekam ich in den sogenannten "Fachforen" niemal dumme Antworten , sondern meine Fragen wurden immer mit sehr viel "Herzblut" und Kompetenz ohne "Fachchinesisch" beantwortet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*

Das Anglerboard soll eine Plattform für ALLE Angler sein.
Daher sind wir sehr froh über die vielen "Spezialforen", die uns letztlich viel Stress vom Hals halten..

Und seid doch froh, dass das Angebot so groß ist, dass mans sich für sich  passend aussuchen kann...

Ud wies hier "abgeht", liegt letztlich an euch als den Usern hier..


----------



## Carras (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> In anderen auch speziellen Foren gibts genauso Anfängerfragen(zwar nicht so viele wie hier,aber sie sind da),hab noch nie erlebt,das die Leute in speziellen Foren anderst bzw schlechter reagieren.
> 
> Weiß nich wie du darauf kommst.....


 
Sehe ich nicht, so.
in den Fachforen gibts diese Fragen bei weitem nicht so viel wie hier. Kannst ja mal überlegen warum?
Und ja, ich hab das schon öfters erlebt, daß in Fachforen recht schnell "geschossen" wurde, wenn es mal wieder die 1000.ste Frage zur Freilaufrolle oder zur Super Duper Rute gab. Ist überhaupt nicht anders als hier.

richtiges Fachsimpeln, tiefründig,...gibt es mehr in den Fachforen, und da dann eher von den Jungs mit viel oder mehr Erfahrung. Ein Rookie beteiligt sich sehr, sehr selten an den Diskusionen. Wie auch, wenn er dazu an sich noch nichts weiß,... Er ließt zwar mit, versteht aber nur die Hälfte,..und gibt sie dann hier wieder als Halbwissen ab...


Grüßle


----------



## Spaceguppy (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nix mehr los im Karpfenbereich?*



> richtiges Fachsimpeln, tiefründig,...gibt es mehr in den Fachforen, und da dann eher von den Jungs mit viel oder mehr Erfahrung. Ein Rookie beteiligt sich sehr, sehr selten an den Diskusionen. Wie auch, wenn er dazu an sich noch nichts weiß,... Er ließt zwar mit, versteht aber nur die Hälfte,..und gibt sie dann hier wieder als Halbwissen ab...


 
Moin,
"richtiges" Fachsimpeln gibt es vor allem am Wasser, ansonsten stimme ich Carras und J4ni weitgehend zu. 

Die "Fachforen" bestehen aber auch überwiegend aus Internetanglern: Inzwischen gibt es den Karpfenaustausch so lange und häufig, dass sich ein "Knigge" herausgebildet hat, der unhinterfragbar scheint. Der aktuelle Löslichkeitstrend bei den Boilies wäre dafür mal ein Beispiel.  

Deswegen ist das anglerboard gerade in einer interessanten Position, weil hier Leute posten könnten, die wirklich noch angeln und sich nicht mit dem ganzen Theorie- und Technikquark eine phantasievolle und kreative Angelei "zugemüllt" haben. Jungangler z.B.
Leider nutzen viele diese Chance nicht, sondern fragen, wie "richtig" geangelt wird.

Gruß
Christian


----------

